# Winstrol Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (May 7, 2012)

By: Harvey Balboner

Supplies:
1 Gram winstrol
1 20 ml glass vial or larger
1 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
1 .45 Whatman sterile syringe filter.
2 5 or 10 ml syringes
2 3 ml syringes
3 18 or 20 gauge pins
2 22 gauge pins
17 ml of sesame seed oil
.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
2 ml of guaiacol (super solvent)

This will make 20ml at 50mg/ml.

Tip: Only try to convert winstrol powder 1 gram at a time, it is very easy to ruin it in the conversion


----------

